# 60 lbs JB Hollow Test



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I posted about problems of Varivas and YGT, I know it wouldn't be popupar as so many fishermen love those lines. As I said, the lines are good when they are good, but there is no consistancy at least for me. 

I didn't pay much attention hollow line until Pametfisher showed the test of line strength of JB hollow braided line as I thought the strength of hollow and solid would be almost the same. I know Tuf lines have consistancy though their breaking point is just above the lien class for over 18 years use.

As an alterntive to Japanese PE lines, I decided to test 60 lbs JB Hollow on the Fiji trip. Rover (pametfisher) said the breaking point of JB 60 lbs is over 90 lbs. He suggested the line gives more strength as it is thicker. But I think I can get almost same amount of line capacity with 60 lbs hollow as with solid lines. 

I tried Mid knot with hollow and it is as good as with solid. I didn't have any single issue with Mid knot with hollow for the 5 days trip.

In fact, I like the feeling of rounder and softer of the hollow line as I don't like coated Tuf XP lines. 

It cast smoothly and I don't think I lose casting distance or I have more wind knot because of use of the hollow line. 

But, the most important thing is how strong the 60 lbs line is.
I used the initial drag of 25 lbs or more for the whole trip. When the 85 lbs GT hooked up, it took almost 200 yards at the initial run ( the boat running away from the reef also contributed) and I was worried the line got broken.

The 60 lbs line didn't give me any single issue for the whole trip and
I start to believe the 60 lbs line strength is truely 90 lbs.
You can not judge a line with only one trip.
I am going to use the JB, Tuf and Cortland 60 lbs hollow lines for bluefin jigging and popping in Cape Cod this year and test them extensively. I'll keep it posted about the result of the lines.

so far, so good.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the information, I have been wondering about tying knots in hollowcore.


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Kil, you will be joining hundreds of anglers already succeeding with 60lb JB hollow for jigging and popping off the cape, NJ Princess wreck, Cape May and on down the coast. They have provided invaluable feedback during last season. I recommend a splice rather than a knot if you are using hollow lines. I can show you how if you would like. Glad to hear you're finally making the switch.


----------

